# Good Bye my Girls



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Sadly, Both Bailey and Dini passed away this weekend, after 3 years of owning them. And Atlas did a while ago, but I haven't really been on here recently. All by different things. It's been a hard month and Cleo has been lonely by herself. 

Bailey, always they're through nearly every movie I ever watched in my basement. My little TV buddy. She was the sweetest rat I've ever owned, and openly took her little sisters in, grooming them nicely the first night thy were together. 

Dini, my food crazy rat. Loved trick training and any shinny object. She ate a lot, but was m little sprinter and bold, not letting any dog eat her treats would nip at any chocolate lab that came her way. 

Atlas, my baby dwarf rat. Sweet and tiny. She was scared of me for the first two months of owning her, but after hours in the bathroom she became a cuddle bug. Smaller than a normal rat she loved being able to crawl through my cloth easier than the other to stay safe. 

Unfortunatly, I got a new phone last week an all my photos of them are on my computer now and hopefully I can't put them up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss; losing three in such a short time span has to be rough. Take comfort that they're all together, playing and cuddling, over the rainbow bridge


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace.<3


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad to hear the news


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so sorry!!! May they rip


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry Mightylittleminies! That's so heartbreaking!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for your babies, I know this must be difficult. You gave them all great lives and so much love. RIP.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I just caught this because my boyfriend typed it for me, Atlas is suppose to be Cleo.... He mis heard me and I don't blame him I was crying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

